# Project R34GTT RB30



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

I thought that it was about time that I started this thread. Things have not gone to plan and the RB30 & T04Z have taken much longer than we first thought to install. 

CardiffR33 (Ben) had his car collected by RSP for a similar conversion before mine and the plan was to duplicate more or less everything that was done to Bens, for mine.

I specified some extra bits and bobs, so they were never going to be identical though. While Bens was being done, my GTT had a dummy RB30 installed, so as to get ahead with the manufacture of the custom front pipe and screamer pipe return. The new 120mm deep front mount intercooler was installed and custom pipework made up to fit. 

All the pipework was sent off with Bens for polishing to save time, along with some other parts too. 










The T04Z just fits below the strut brace 










Once again, I specified that the external Tial 44mm wastgate screamer pipe was to be plumbed back into the exhaust front pipe. It has a flexi section to allow for heat expansion and vibration etc. This section will not be fitted for normal road use, but it will have to be on there to keep the noise down for trackdays.










I bought another NEO cylinder head so that I could keep the old engine intact as a complete unit and here it is fitted to the RB30 bottom end. Oil feed line to the VVT to keep the variable valve timing functioning too. There are also restrictors in the block to stop too much oil flooding the top end of the engine, which is a common RB problem with high revs.










I specified an oil drain from the back of the head to return excess oil externally back down to the sump pan. This has been a time consuming exercise, as the original fitting fouled the transmission tunnel the the engine couldn't be fitted. Another fitting was sourced after a couple of days and the engine and box went in. But the clearance was still very tight and it would have entailed the engine and gearbox being taken out as one unit if there was a problem with the clutch 

So another smaller fitting was sourced and now the gear box can be taken out independantly. Apparantly the transmission tunnel is different on the GTT and there is more room on a GTR.











I didn't fancy a rattly binary action tripple plate clutch and after doing some research and on the good advice from Rockabilly (Bernie) I bought a NISMO Super Coppermix twin plate clutch. I could have saved a chunk with a cheaper ORC, but as the GTT is my daily driver, I wanted something that wouldn't be a pain in traffic.










Work in progress.........










Custom oil catch tank and just about everything done now 

I got a phone call while I was at Japfest from Richard Bell and heard it running for the first time  It has done about 100 miles on the dyno already :thumbsup:

There are a couple of problems still to overcome though. There is a small exhaust leak from the exhaust front pipe, which will be sorted out on Monday. Oh and the bonnet still wont shut.........every time I ring up RSP for an update on progress, I ask yeah - but does the bonnet shut :chuckle: 

If you see an R34 with a scooby bonnet scoop, you know it's me


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Better change your signature soon mate!

:thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice one Bubble. Your car did make me smile when we did that North Weald day.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Trev said:


> Better change your signature soon mate!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Ah........yes.....I suppose I better had


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

good news mate can wait to hear yours going, mine went straight into a cave for some bodywork lol


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like a good interesting build:thumbsup:


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

Superb 

Bet you can't wait to feel the new powers!


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Flippin heck!!

I was just talking to Damo @ RSP and I could hear my car on the dyno with Brian and Rich putting some miles on it and reving to just 4,500rpm.

Sounded great 

Then it went quiet..............

Rich came on the phone and although it hasn't yet got many miles on the engine, they gave it just one blat to 6,500rpm :yikes:

With boost controller off and 1.1 bar actuater pressure, no real mapping and wheel spinning..........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
546bhp @ the fly 
520lbs torque :clap: 

Richard said it's going to be an animal and both he and Brian are so happy at how it has turned out, with 0.5 bar boost @ 3,500rpm and full 1.1 bar boost by 4,100rpm  

With 1.4 bar it's going to easily make well over 600bhp with the only limiting factor going to be the 750cc injectors and Nismo in tank fuel pump


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow very nice bubble!

Butuz


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

wow!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Blimey Geoff, that is going to be a proper handful mate. Will go as well as it looks


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Looking good Bubble, you may, as you say, run out of fueling though!:nervous: Change them now mate, you'll only regret it later.

Andy.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

*678bhp 574lbs atf*

Well I left work in Colchester at 2.30pm on Friday afternoon and with the traffic round the M25 I didn't get to RSP untill 6.00pm

I was completely knackered and suffering from a cold didn't make me feel any better (could be man-flu)

After a welcome cup of coffee (thanks Damo) and a chat about the car and a couple of things left to sort out, I left and filled up with V-Power again. My credit card is taking a right hammering this month 

After driving for a bit and getting the oil up to temperature, I changed down to fourth and floored it..........OMFG  dry road and rear tyres scrabbling for grip.........this is going to need respect :chuckle: 

Just putting your foot down in fith and the accelleration is relentless, I have never, ever been in anything so quick.

I made the mistake of dropping down to third to punt past one car on the M11...........one huge sideways moment later - oops!

I allways said to Richard Bell that I wanted a car that would scare me. You soon get used to 500bhp and sometimes crave for more, but this is phenominal, well done Richard and all at RSP :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Just need to upgrade the driver now:chuckle:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Enjoy it mate,that's what it's all about,scary fun.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

I managed to get hold of one of the dyno graphs from Richard after he had another tweak before I collected the car. Lost 4bhp, but I don't think I will notice 










I will post up the rest when I get them.


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Was this RB30 block sourced from RIPS?


----------

